# Destination Wedding - Udaipur, India



## sood1992 (Apr 26, 2015)

Sharing one of our recent wedding on the blog, Please have a look. Would appreciate your feedback. 

































You can see the full gallery on the blog - Destination Wedding in Udaipur


----------



## ShahanaPinky (Jul 23, 2015)

Very beautiful images and colorful celebration. Great work man.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 23, 2015)

Love the colours!


----------



## andramaxy (Oct 24, 2015)

love all the pictures especially no 2 and 4, very colorful and dynamic


----------



## Raj_55555 (Oct 24, 2015)

#2 & #4 are exceptional, love these!


----------



## traceywarbey (Nov 28, 2015)

Beautiful. Great colours


----------



## dennybeall (Nov 28, 2015)

All very nice, you did a great job. On the last one you could have used a little fill light on her face.


----------

